# Wolf Problem?



## uthunter81 (Dec 4, 2011)

It's a good thing wolves obey state boundaries

[attachment=0:21rsptli]imagejpeg952.jpg[/attachment:21rsptli]


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

I would sure like to know where that picture was taken as its been emailed to me seven times and every time has had a new story attached to it.........pretty crazy anyway


----------



## uthunter81 (Dec 4, 2011)

ntrl_brn_rebel said:


> I would sure like to know where that picture was taken as its been emailed to me seven times and every time has had a new story attached to it.........pretty crazy anyway


I would like to know as well! I wonder how many animals a pack that size kills in a year


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That picture was taken right outside Richfield about a mile from town. :mrgreen:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Just noticed your avatar Reb,,,LOL, -_O- ...

And I'm betting the pic was taken in YNP..
Wolves there are becoming more adapt to humans .
Anywhere else, getting a picture of a pack like that would be difficult at best :!:


----------



## uthunter81 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hopefully its far away from any area I hunt in.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

That's a lot of wolves!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> Just noticed your avatar Reb,,,LOL, -_O- ...
> 
> And I'm betting the pic was taken in YNP..
> Wolves there are becoming more adapt to humans .
> Anywhere else, getting a picture of a pack like that would be difficult at best :!:


Could be YNP, and if so, it would have to be the Mollies pack, they are the largest at this time, if I recall correctly. There have been major changes, territorially and numerically in most all the packs there over the last few years. Only problem is, the last count I heard of for the Mollies was 17 last year. It could very well be Idaho or Wyoming as well. Where ever it is, I would hate to run into that many woffies! :shock:


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> That picture was taken right outside Richfield about a mile from town. :mrgreen:


Yes there is also a Santa


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Dukes_Daddy said:


> [quote="TEX-O-BOB":ltpc8j3i]That picture was taken right outside Richfield about a mile from town. :mrgreen:


*Yes there is also a Santa*[/quote:ltpc8j3i]

Yeah, there is! Please reference my avatar! :mrgreen:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

ntrl_brn_rebel said:


> I would sure like to know where that picture was taken


Oh what I wouldn't do to be set up above them with a "Ma Duce" and several hundred rounds of belted 50 cal.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I bet that pic came from Yellowstone or some other area with a strong population. Or maybe Richfield like Tex said, maybe 1-Eye could verify that?


----------

